# 1997 front drivers side sagging



## kaz1961 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a totally stock 97 2wd kingcab. The truck has about 125k on it and seems to be handling and driving fine but noticed today that the front drivers tire is just about level with the fender while the passengers side is a couple of inches higher. Been reading through some posts here and think maybe it has something to do with the torsion bar? With the exception of replacing shocks I have no experience with suspensions but would like to try and tackle this myself. Any ideas, suggestions and web links would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

torsion bar was the 1st thing that popped into my head.. have you checked it? broken, splines gone or maybe the bracket or bolt....


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The torsion bar could be bent, but that's hard to do.

Most people manually change their torsion bars, causing the problem. It can be tricky getting the two sides to be level.

To adjust them, you have to have the front of the truck suspended in the air (wheels off the ground, hanging by the suspension, not lifted by the suspension). Unbolt the torsion ears, and back the torsion bar bolts all the way out. They are a little too long for a socket wrench, so you're going to be stuck using an end wrench.

Once both side are all the way out, get an even bite on the threads from each side and start cranking them down an even number of turns. It's a PITA because it feels like 5,873 turns on each and you don't want to lose count.

I'd guess you have a shock/strut that went out, though. I'm not sure if the D21 uses these to hold the suspension up any at all, though.

Are all tires the same size?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

For what its worth, I have a similar Problem, My 1997 Nissan Pick up appears to lean to one side, like its 
not level. I had the shocks replaced a couple years back.

Its not really affecting performace, it just looks a little weird when sitting / parked.

any comments ? observations?


----------



## kaz1961 (Oct 22, 2014)

Finally got a chance to get under the truck today and found that the torsion bar was broken. It snapped right where it mounts at the rear of the bar. What is the name of the part that the torsion bar goes into by the transmission cross member?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

See if you can find the part by the picture on this page:

1997 Nissan Hardbody OEM Parts - Nissan USA eStore

Here is the actual image:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I always referred to it as a torsion bar anchor (#54211 in the part diagram). You may need to get the torsion bar, as well, if the bar is broken or the splines are damaged, and I would get a new anchor bolt, too.


----------

